# Medication Mayhem! Personal stories wanted



## shesupsidedown (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi everyone!

I recently wrote a long post about my potential T3 pooling experience, so I won't go into that again in depth. Suffice to say, I stopped my meds for 3 days and then cut my NDT from 2 grains to 1 due to severe hyper symptoms. I attempted to add in T3 the last couple days.

The first day I took 10mcg, seemed ok. Had a severe fatigue crash in the afternoon that I never could wake up from. I had to drink caffeine to make it through dinner (I don't drink caffeine). I assumed maybe the next day I needed to take 15mcg...ummm wrong!

The second day, I took the morning 5mcg and felt like I was on amphetamines. It was horrible. So I skipped the afternoon dose...again I crashed around the same time, but took a nap and woke up fine and awake.

Today I tried to half the 5mcg and same thing happened...I had to take a xanax to calm down...and subsequent fatigue crash even earlier this time. So again I skipped the afternoon dose and was fine all afternoon energy wise.

I guess I am wondering, have any of you just suddenly realized you were taking too much NDT and lowered your dose by that much without any consequences later? Or did you drop down and then raise back up and eventually return to normal dose? I am super scared I am going to plummet into the depths of hypo hell soon...but T3 is obviously too much for me.

Any personal stories about medication wackiness welcome.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

This will help those who are not familiar with your first post about your issues.

Can you please edit your signature with a short history so it follows any topic post you make - which makes it easier for people to understand your situation.

Include diagnosis, last lab's with ranges and current medication and dosage.

Click on your log in name, Profile, edit profile and on the left is signature.

Based on info provided in your original thread - I suggested...



> Your FT-3 is above range - that shows you are over medicated and would explain the anxiety you are experiencing. A slight decrease in your NDT might be all it takes. Then retest in 6 weeks.


The issue you are having is over medication - most people will skip a dose or 2 and then begin a lower dosage and retest.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

My opinion you're not giving the hormone enough time to cause any relief.

You're changing med's and doses too quickly.

It takes months or even years for your body to become accustomed to any form of thyroid hormone replacment.

You're looking for a quick cure just like I did in the beginning.

I was very inpatient just like you.

You have to create a regimen taking the same type of hormone and dose at the same time every day till your body gets used to it.

Yes, some people take to the hormone and feel better quickly.

But with the majority it takes months to years.

Everyone is different when it comes to thyroid disease.

Good Luck...........


----------



## shesupsidedown (Mar 18, 2017)

Lovlkn, I will update my profile! I did stop my medication, then lowered it by half. Which is A LOT...and I am not even sure its a therapeutic dose at this point. I am mainly looking for stories from people who have had similar experiences.

Creeping death: I have been on the same dose for years. I am only switching quickly over the last week because my body is not tolerating my medication. There is no way with the symptoms I having that I could stay on a dose and give it time sadly. I am tolerating 1 grain of NDT and holding steady , but as I said above that is a huge drop from what I was taking.

I would love to hear stories from folks who had to make such a drastic change and how it ended up working out for them...


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Not sure if you still have your thyroid but if you do it could be trying to come back to life causing swings in your hormone level making you hyper then hypo. Taking the hormone only makes it worse.

When it comes to thyroid disease anything can happen.

I found this info out the hard way.


----------

